# Now lets paint them Balls



## Wingshooter

If you are like me and you sometimes can't see the shot flying and you wonder where your hitting. Take some of those vinegared balls and clean them good with acetone then get a can of that upside down marking paint in dayglow orange. I used a plastic lid and put a single layer of balls in the bottom. Spray the balls good and use a paint stirring stick and stir them good then give them another coat. Keep this up until they are well coated. Then every five minutes or so stir them again untill they start to dry and quit sticking together. After they started to dry I dumped them out on a flat surfac covered in plastic and spread them out so they weren't touching then let them completly dry. You will be amazed at how long the paint will last. I still have some left from when I did this in 09.
You can see them fly better than the white tracers and they stick out like a sore thumb on the ground. If you shoot around grass this is a good way to keep track of them.
Now I have to quit this nonsence and get back to work.


----------



## Scrambler84

Cool Idea any type of special Paint ? does the paint work on the white tracers or even marbles


----------



## jskeen

That's interesting. I think I would have to paint mine blue though, so they would match


----------



## Wingshooter

Scrambler84 said:


> Cool Idea any type of special Paint ? does the paint work on the white tracers or even marbles


Get the upside down marking paint locaters use to mark utility lines so contracters can hit them.


----------



## Rayshot

I have to say at first I didn't see the point of vinegar dulling then painting them slick. I was thinking; " I can see them just fine when shiny until I got to the part about finding them on the ground. I am with you there. Vinegar etch, then paint.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Wingshooter

Rayshot said:


> I have to say at first I didn't see the point of vinegar dulling then painting them slick. I was thinking; " I can see them just fine when shiny until I got to the part about finding them on the ground. I am with you there. Vinegar etch, then paint.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


A byproduct of that paint is it doesn't make them slick it ihas a slight texture to it really makes them nice to handle. My problem is super dry hands and those slick shiny steel balls elude me.


----------



## pop shot

Wingshooter said:


> Cool Idea any type of special Paint ? does the paint work on the white tracers or even marbles


Get the upside down marking paint locaters use to mark utility lines so contracters can hit them.
[/quote]Hahahaha!!!


----------



## SlingGal

Cool idea! I hate finding my ammo with my lawnmower.









-Restita


----------



## NaturalFork

This is a great idea. I would paint mine white like the tracer marbles.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

Great idea! I didn't think it would be durable. Have you tried it with lead balls? Adhesion and durability?I need to shoot more steel but usually shoot high viz glass balls so I can see the flight. I would like the benifits of heavier ammo with visibility also.


----------



## Wingshooter

treefork said:


> Great idea! I didn't think it would be durable. Have you tried it with lead balls? Adhesion and durability?I need to shoot more steel but usually shoot high viz glass balls so I can see the flight. I would like the benifits of heavier ammo with visibility also.


That marking paint holds up pretty good. Half of the paint can wear of and you can still see them fly and easy to find. If they start looking shabby throw them back in the lid and give them a light shot of paint. I took some stump shooting and you would be surprised how many you can find after they bounce of off that stump.


----------



## WILD BILL

Wingshooter said:


> Cool Idea any type of special Paint ? does the paint work on the white tracers or even marbles


Get the upside down marking paint locaters use to mark utility lines so contracters can hit them.
[/quote]

Isn't that the truth!!

Another great idea!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Yep,very true! If painted with a dull paint it will make them a better hunting ammo also. -- Tex


----------



## Karok01

Gotta love tracer ammo......


----------



## THWACK!

Wingshooter said:


> If you are like me and you sometimes can't see the shot flying and you wonder where your hitting. Take some of those vinegared balls and clean them good with acetone then get a can of that upside down marking paint in dayglow orange. I used a plastic lid and put a single layer of balls in the bottom. Spray the balls good and use a paint stirring stick and stir them good then give them another coat. Keep this up until they are well coated. Then every five minutes or so stir them again untill they start to dry and quit sticking together. After they started to dry I dumped them out on a flat surfac covered in plastic and spread them out so they weren't touching then let them completly dry. You will be amazed at how long the paint will last. I still have some left from when I did this in 09.
> You can see them fly better than the white tracers and they stick out like a sore thumb on the ground. If you shoot around grass this is a good way to keep track of them.
> Now I have to quit this nonsence and get back to work.


Instead of covering the flat surface with plastic (Saran Wrap) you might use an alternate - parchment paper from Wallyworld or your grocery store.

When I teach someone to shoot, I have the newbie shoot white marbles for the "tracer effect" - works fine.

Thanks for the paint tip.


----------



## THWACK!

Wingshooter said:


> I have to say at first I didn't see the point of vinegar dulling then painting them slick. I was thinking; " I can see them just fine when shiny until I got to the part about finding them on the ground. I am with you there. Vinegar etch, then paint.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


A byproduct of that paint is it doesn't make them slick it ihas a slight texture to it really makes them nice to handle. My problem is super dry hands and those slick shiny steel balls elude me.
[/quote]

Wingshooter, as a former magician (and a few other things) who has dry hands and needed a remedy in order to manipulate props, I've found, through extensive research, on the magicians' forums and elsewhere, that any product containing GLYCERIN will help to retain the natural moisture in your hands to give you more "grip". CORN HUSKERS LOTION (Wal-Mart), CERAVE MOISTURIZING CREAM (Wal-Mart) and dermatologist recommended, and GLYCERIN AND ROSEWATER (Walgreens) were within two yards of me as I'm typing this in my living room. I have the same products on my night table by my bed upstairs. Great products.

I recently posted a topic about using PLASTI DIP on one of my slingshots, to maintain a better grip.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## WILD BILL

You vinegar-ed your balls because they were slick and shiny.What affect does the paint have on these two things?


----------



## Wingshooter

WTBJR said:


> You vinegar-ed your balls because they were slick and shiny.What affect does the paint have on these two things?


I use the bright orange paint so I can see them in flight better also the orange paint sticks out like a sore thumb on the ground or in the grass.


----------



## cheese

ive done this before, works great!


----------



## ebooks886

This I'll have to try, maybe with glow in the dark paint for tracer rounds at night!


----------



## treefork

Night tracers. Interesting.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

nice tip


----------



## treefork

I tried the orange florescent and they really do stand out in the lawn. I realize from bass fishing that chrome color can actually act as a camaflouge at certain times for bait fish, It reflects the surrounding enviroment back at certain times of the day. The orange gives the contrast to spot them in natural surroundings. I can see them from a distance now.


----------



## KennyCannon

Tracer ammo. I like it. Nice job Wing.


----------



## bigron

great idea


----------



## AZ Stinger

Balls




__
AZ Stinger


__
Dec 27, 2012


__
4

__
ammo








The only way to go, find em all over the desert...


----------



## Rayshot

AZ Stinger said:


> The only way to go, find em all over the desert...


That got me laughing immediately. Thinking your receptacles are full of Rogers lost ammo.


----------



## Bajaja

Okay, i will try this with my clay balls  Good idea


----------

